# "Catholics" citing Ratzinger as heretic



## john_Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

The whole article is here: http://www.mostholyfamilymonastery.com/Heresy_of_the_Week.html

One sample of the charges:



> RATZINGER DENIES THE RESURRECTION OF THE BODY
> 
> Joseph Ratzinger, Introduction to Christianity (a book of his which was republished in 1990 with Ratzinger´s approval), p. 277: "œPaul [St. Paul] teaches not the resurrection of physical bodies but of persons"¦" (Introduction to Christianity, San Francisco: Ignatius Press, 1990, p. 277.)
> 
> ...



Interesting.


----------



## smallbeans (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd be cautious, though, whenever you see a quote like that where an author says something of the form:

"X teaches Y and not Z"

Because in a larger context, he could be making a completely valid point. In other words, he could simply be saying we're going to be standing in the body at the resurrection, rather than our bodies being separate from us or something. I haven't seen the section, but that's a possible meaning he might be using from context.

Just like in our circles where there are some doctrinal precisionists who are always trying to catch a brother in some error or another, there are the same kind of perspectives in Roman Catholic circles - people who resent Vatican II, etc. So-called "Old Catholics" are an example.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 21, 2005)

If this partial quote is the best they can do, I suspect they are intentionally casting their opponent in the worst possible light.

Besides, what's the point? Even the devil believes in the bodily resurrection.


----------

